# Want to compete next year



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

I am currently 26 years old and have been lifting for years (never have followed a healthy diet) I pride myself in being able to achieve anything I set my mind to. In my last hobby I feel I got as far as I wanted so now it's on to something new. I am currently sitting at 205 5'6" and would love to get down to 185 solid muscle. I am not taking any supplements but am thinking of getting on some sort of fat burning pill any suggestions? Also any help on getting started is greatly appreciated! Will be postin daily.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

I've heard that doin cardio on an empty stomach promotes more weight lose. I've tried doin at least two miles on the treadmill in the morn before work but it feels like I'm starting all over. My ankles start hurting.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Diet, Coach, Posing Coach.  Save your money for those + entry fee & posing suit.

Do it up man.  Do you have a show in mind that you want to compete it?  How many weeks out?  Do you think you need to build up any areas before you start dieting down?

I ask all these questions because you want to make sure that you allow for time to diet down without losing too much muscle.

If you're gonna do it yourself I'd strongly suggest at least getting a posing coach.  Post up some pics and maybe we can see where you're at and where we think you should try to get/what areas you need to work on.  There is much more to it than just a fat burner and walking on stage if you want to win.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I've heard that doin cardio on an empty stomach promotes more weight lose. I've tried doin at least two miles on the treadmill in the morn before work but it feels like I'm starting all over. My ankles start hurting.



I want to say that there are recent studies that have crushed that myth.  You're just left tired and unable to perform as well for your cardio session.

Also, when you're getting into those last several weeks you probably shouldn't be doing any cardio as it is a mass destroyer.  You'll come in soft/small doing cardio.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

There are a few amature shows I'm looking at for next year the earliest being in April. Thanks for the advise I'll post some more pics. Lotssss a work to be done lol


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 33511 back


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 33512front


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd say diet down to 185 or so by October so you can see what you've got and you still can allow yourself to build the areas you need before starting to diet down in February.

Right now I'd say shoulders, and pecs.  Can't tell what your legs look like but your back definitely looks to be a strong point for you.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

Should I focus more on cardio or lifting? I work 10 hour days which can be mentally tiring that is why I was trying to split my cardio n weigh lifting


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 17, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Should I focus more on cardio or lifting? I work 10 hour days which can be mentally tiring that is why I was trying to split my cardio n weigh lifting



You should focus more on your diet.  That's more important.  I'd continue to lift heavy.  Maybe throw one or two days of cardio in your week.  Main thing is cleaning up the diet.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jul 17, 2011)

Diet.  Diet. Diet. SFW.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks silent bob


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

What does sfw mean lol


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

Never mind I did a quick search I'm on it!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

Smashing Fuggin Weights

stopping it to say Hi 
post up your progress


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Moar gear?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 18, 2011)

diet is key no matter what you are trying to do...bulk or cut

thick for sure, got mass just need to cut some fat and you will be solid


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

Just finished my chest/tri workout. All feedback and tips are greatly appreciated.

5 min warm up run

Dumbbell press
85x7
90x5
90x5
70x10
70x10

Incline press
135x10
145x6
145x6
115x10
125x10

Dumbbell flys
25x10
25x10
30x10
30x10

Skull crushers
60x10
60x10
65x8
65x8

Pulldowns
40x10
50x10
60x10
60x10

Cardio
1mile on treadmill 13.5 min 146 calories.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Moar gear?



Nope no gear


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> diet is key no matter what you are trying to do...bulk or cut
> 
> thick for sure, got mass just need to cut some fat and you will be solid



Cool lookin forward to hearing more from you


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Smashing Fuggin Weights
> 
> stopping it to say Hi
> post up your progress



Will do, thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 19, 2011)

Day 2
205lbs

Wide grip pulldowns
140,7
145,5
145,5
110,10
110,10
Chainsaws
80,10
90,7
90,5
75,10
75,10

Deadlifts
185,10
225,8
245,5,5

Barbell curl
65,10
75,10
80,10
85,10

Seated dumbbell curl
25,10
30,10


I was really tired coming outta work today. Any suggestions on supplements to keep me goin thru the day?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 19, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I was really tired coming outta work today. Any suggestions on supplements to keep me goin thru the day?



Food.  Carbs specifically.  A piece of fruit, like a banana, before a workout can give you some sugars to power you through your workout.  For throughout the day you could maybe snack on something high in fats (almonds/walnuts,) if you have a low activity job, or complex carbs (oatmeal/wheat bread,) if you have more of an active job.  Protein with those meals would also be a good idea too (tuna/chicken/etc)

A B-complex with lunch or an afternoon meal could provide a bit of a pick me up for the 2nd half of the workday.

You could also use a preworkout supplement if you wanted to get some caffeine and other stims to pick you up for your workout.

When I have the time to, I like to have a PB Sammy or two on wheat bread (one or two depends on if it's a heavy day,) about 90 minutes before working out and then eat a banana about 20 minutes or so before I train.

Just some ideas.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep I spend most of my day sittin on my ass. I try your suggestions


----------



## bwrag (Jul 20, 2011)

good luck, get your diet down and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 20, 2011)

bwrag said:


> good luck, get your diet down and the rest will fall into place.



Thanks


----------



## bwrag (Jul 20, 2011)

If I were you I would start logging my foods on here that way you can get some guidance to get you going.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 20, 2011)

bwrag said:


> If I were you I would start logging my foods on here that way you can get some guidance to get you going.


 good idea ill start tomorrow. hopefully ya'll dont laugh at me.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 20, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> good idea ill start tomorrow. hopefully ya'll dont laugh at me.



were all here to help each other dont worry


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 20, 2011)

Day 3
205lbs

Did shoulders today usually my favorite but today my lower back was killing me due to yesterday's workout

Db press
55,6
60,6
65,5
40,10
40,10

One arm cable lateral raise
10,10
12.5,10
12.5,10
Superset, don't kno exactly what this exercise is called but I put one end of the barbell in a corner and throw weight on the other end and do a one arm standing press
45,10
55,10
55,10

This following exercise I also don't have a name for but I use a 10lbs medicine ball, toss straight up and catch at about chest height 
3 sets of 25

Superset with standing barbell shoulder press
65,15
85,10
95,10

Shrugs
185,12
215,10
235,10
255,6

Cardio, preset program on treadmill 
30 min of walking at various speeds and inclines
1.5 miles 250 cals


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 20, 2011)

Today's food
630am 1 cup coffee, 2 French toast
Noon a mix of eggs and potatoes plus 4 flour tortillas 

4pm 1 banana
530pm 1 scoop creatine
Workout

730pm 
8oz grilled chicken
1cup steamed broc & cauliflower
1cup asparagus


----------



## bwrag (Jul 21, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Today's food
> 630am 1 cup coffee, 2 French toast
> Noon a mix of eggs and potatoes plus 4 flour tortillas
> 
> ...


 

Just my suggestion, I would deffinatly cut back on the carbs and increase the protein and fats. Funds willing get your self some whey protein. If your trying to get to 185 lbs I would make sure to get at minimum 225 gams of protein a day. And try to get fuel from fasts about 70-90 grams a day. and reserve any carbs for post workout.  You probaly only got 100 grams of protein which is why your energy is down.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 21, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Just my suggestion, I would deffinatly cut back on the carbs and increase the protein and fats. Funds willing get your self some whey protein. If your trying to get to 185 lbs I would make sure to get at minimum 225 gams of protein a day. And try to get fuel from fasts about 70-90 grams a day. and reserve any carbs for post workout. You probaly only got 100 grams of protein which is why your energy is down.


 ahh i see. I am feeling tired today also. I do have some whey protein just forget to drink it. I will stash some at work also to take during the day.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 21, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Just my suggestion, I would deffinatly cut back on the carbs and increase the protein and fats. Funds willing get your self some whey protein. If your trying to get to 185 lbs I would make sure to get at minimum 225 gams of protein a day. And try to get fuel from fasts about 70-90 grams a day. and reserve any carbs for post workout. You probaly only got 100 grams of protein which is why your energy is down.


 what kind of foods could I eat to get those grams of fat i need and when?


----------



## bwrag (Jul 21, 2011)

whole eggs, natural peanut and almond butter, nuts, olive oil, MCT oil.  I would inlude them in every meal except Post work out I would just do 40-60 grams of protein ( preferably whey shake), and carbs if you have to have them.  just eat whole eggs for breakfast since you already eat eggs, and your covered there. Next just spread out remaining option how ever you see fit.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 21, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Today's food
> 630am 1 cup coffee, 2 French toast


 Try half a cup of oats (not instant, not flavored, not qwuick one minute, just half a cup of regular old Quaker Oats boiled in water and eaten with a tiny bit of milk for flavor), 7 eggs (eat only 2 or 3 of the yolks), a slice of whole grain toast (easy on the butter), and you can still have your coffee, so long as you are not putting any sweetener in it, and only a splash of milk or drink it black.



> Noon a mix of eggs and potatoes plus 4 flour tortillas


 Whoa! You skipped your midmorning meal! About 10:30 or so, eat half a pound of boneless, skinless chicken breast and a cup of brown rice. When do you work out? If at lunch, follow your workout with whey protein (check for sugars and carbs on the label, keep it at 3 grams or below). 



> 4pm 1 banana
> 530pm 1 scoop creatine
> Workout


 A banana has as much sugar as a Coca Cola. You would not drink a Coke preworkout while trying to cut, would you? Ok, I see you workout at 5:30, so adjust the whey protein time I gave above. As for your afternoon meal, another half pound of chicken and a cup of brown rice would be fine here.



> 730pm
> 8oz grilled chicken
> 1cup steamed broc & cauliflower
> 1cup asparagus


 Finally! Good meal! Now add a cup or two of cottage cheese and some almonds before bed.

Get rid of all sweeteners (even artificial ones give you a taste for sweets). See if you can fit one more half pound of chicken in during the day somewhere.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Try half a cup of oats (not instant, not flavored, not qwuick one minute, just half a cup of regular old Quaker Oats boiled in water and eaten with a tiny bit of milk for flavor), 7 eggs (eat only 2 or 3 of the yolks), a slice of whole grain toast (easy on the butter), and you can still have your coffee, so long as you are not putting any sweetener in it, and only a splash of milk or drink it black.
> 
> Whoa! You skipped your midmorning meal! About 10:30 or so, eat half a pound of boneless, skinless chicken breast and a cup of brown rice. When do you work out? If at lunch, follow your workout with whey protein (check for sugars and carbs on the label, keep it at 3 grams or below).
> 
> ...


 I like your suggestions. only prob is ive done a similar diet before I sit 90% of the time at my job so by consuming that much food I feel bloated


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 21, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I sit 90% of the time at my job


 That's what makes it easy - you can sit at your desk and eat! I assume since you are cutting that decreasing the volume of food a little won't hurt you, but look at the suggestions in terms of what you were eating

french toast
potatoes
tortillas
banana

to what I suggested. It is more the composition of the meals that matters. 

French toast for cutting? If it worked that way, then wouldn't we all have awesome abs? LOL!

You basically had only one meal with significant protein. You should have 4, 5, or 6 significant lean protein meals.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> French toast for cutting? If it worked that way, then wouldn't we all have awesome abs? LOL!


 your right, diet has by far been my biggest obstacle.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 21, 2011)

today was going to be my legs day. I decided im going to rest because my lower is back is really stiff and sore from my deadlifts the other day. Plus I feel tired which i am now convinced is because of my eating habits. Gonna put a plan together and come back strong tomorrow.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 22, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> today was going to be my legs day. I decided im going to rest because my lower is back is really stiff and sore from my deadlifts the other day. Plus I feel tired which i am now convinced is because of my eating habits. Gonna put a plan together and come back strong tomorrow.


 

JUst experiment add carbs dont add carbs, just see what works for you. But one key point we all agree on more protein and protein in every meal.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 22, 2011)

bwrag said:


> JUst experiment add carbs dont add carbs, just see what works for you. But one key point we all agree on more protein and protein in every meal.


 agreed, I brought my whey and a sack of almonds with me to work today.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 22, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> agreed, I brought my whey and a sack of almonds with me to work today.


 I eat almonds for the fat content.

Whey should be a post workout supplement - a convenient way to get some protein into those swollen muscles right after a workout.  The bulk of your protein, however, should not be drunk but eaten.  Chicken, eggs, tuna, salmon, lean steak, &c.

I cook two chicken breasts each morning and throw them in a tupperware container and put them in the fridge at work.  It's easy.  Just buy the family pack of boneless, skinless chicken breasts, some Montreal Chicken Seasoning, preheat the oven to 350 degrees, sprinkle the seasoning over the two breasts, and throw them in the oven for 30 minutes while you are eating your breakfast (six eggs and a half cup of oatmeal!).  Throw the cooked breasts in a tupperware container and take a bag of instant Uncle Ben's brown and wild rice and you have your two meals at work, with only a few minutes out of your morning (since you can do other things while they are cooking).

Before you are even off work you will have consumed 150 grams of protein, and you haven't even gotten to that post workout shake or dinner or the bedtime cottage cheese and almonds!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 22, 2011)

So I work 7-5 mon thru fri at what times should I be eating


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 22, 2011)

Legs 
205lbs

I took it a lil easy on my legs because I haven't worked them in a while and my weekend may require me walking some lol

Box Squat
135,10
155,10
185,8
195,6
195,6

Jumping squat holding weight at chest

10,12
25,12
35,12
45,10

Leg extension

45,12
55,12
65,12
75,12

Cardio
Preset program on treadmill
30 min 1.6m 215cal


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 22, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> So I work 7-5 mon thru fri at what times should I be eating


 I try to get 50 grams of protein every 3.5-4 hours, if possible.  Ouch on the ten hour days . . . looks like my screwy schedule, except that I work out at noon at a gym in my building.

If you eat breakfast right before work, then that would have you eating another meal (chicken breast?) at about 11:00, and another at about three, which puts you just right for 50 grams of protein in a low carb shake after your workout and then on to dinner.  Eat the cottage cheese and almonds with a bottle of water in bed while winding down for the day.

That would be approximately 250 grams of protein (slightly more, depends on the weight of the chicken breast, size of the eggs, &c.).  Get your carbs early in the day (oats with breakfast, rice with the chicken in the first two meals) and eat the dinner you already have been eating, as it looks great.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 22, 2011)

Today's food
630am
4eggs 1slice of toast

10am
28grams whey protien
Handful of almonds

1pm
8oz chicken
1 cup steamed broc n caul

4pm
28g whey protein

5pm
1scoop creatine
Workout

7pm
8oz grilled chicken
1 cup brown rice
1 cup sliced grilled potatoes

Bedtime
1 cup of cottage cheese


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 22, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> I try to get 50 grams of protein every 3.5-4 hours, if possible.  Ouch on the ten hour days . . . looks like my screwy schedule, except that I work out at noon at a gym in my building.
> 
> If you eat breakfast right before work, then that would have you eating another meal (chicken breast?) at about 11:00, and another at about three, which puts you just right for 50 grams of protein in a low carb shake after your workout and then on to dinner.  Eat the cottage cheese and almonds with a bottle of water in bed while winding down for the day.
> 
> That would be approximately 250 grams of protein (slightly more, depends on the weight of the chicken breast, size of the eggs, &c.).  Get your carbs early in the day (oats with breakfast, rice with the chicken in the first two meals) and eat the dinner you already have been eating, as it looks great.



Ok so no carbs after my workout. Thank you I will make adjustments


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 23, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Ok so no carbs after my workout. Thank you I will make adjustments


I know some people will disagree, but you workout late, and you are trying to cut.

Serious suggestion here - post up a copy of your diet (just cut and paste what you wrote), your weight and height, and your goals, in the diet section here, and invite critique and suggestion. Make sure they know what you are trying to do. There are some serious people over there.  I am just a hack, but I do know that I gained weight and lost fat eating as I described above.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 23, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Today's food
> 630am
> 4eggs 1slice of toast
> 
> ...




1000% improvment. Since your cutting i would kill the 7PM carbs also, but this is  a huge improvment your deff. on right track. pwo carbs are over rated in my opinon I didnt do them while I was cutting hard, I'm doing them now to see if i have a diffrence but so far none. IMO at breakfast either eat more eggs or add a scoop of whey and at ten add another scoop of whey or some other protein source, shovel that protein in bud thats going to keep your muscle while you cut


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 24, 2011)

Chest 
205lbs

I'm a little disappointed in myself today, I felt I should of pushed more weight on my db presses

Db presses
90,5
90,5
85,5
70,10
70,10

Incline presses
135,5
155,5
155,5
135,10
135,10

Incline flys
30,10
30,10
40,5
40,5

Skull crushers
60,10
65,10
65,10
65,10

Dumbbell overhead tri press
65,10
70,10
80,8
80,8

Cardio
20 min on treadmill at various speeds and inclines 1 mile 160 cal


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 24, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 1000% improvment. Since your cutting i would kill the 7PM carbs also, but this is  a huge improvment your deff. on right track. pwo carbs are over rated in my opinon I didnt do them while I was cutting hard, I'm doing them now to see if i have a diffrence but so far none. IMO at breakfast either eat more eggs or add a scoop of whey and at ten add another scoop of whey or some other protein source, shovel that protein in bud thats going to keep your muscle while you cut



Sweet man thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 24, 2011)

Today's food
9am 
4eggs
1 toast
28g whey protien

1030am
1 scoop creatine 
Workout

1230pm
2 grilled chicken legs
1 cup brown rice

4pm
28g whey protien
Pbj samich

7pm
8oz steak
1 cup steamed veggies

9pm
1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## bwrag (Jul 25, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Today's food
> 9am
> 4eggs
> 1 toast
> ...


 
alot better your on the right track for sure


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 25, 2011)

Back
205lbs

Today's workout started rough but got better

Pulldowns
140,5,5,5
110,10
115,10

Bent over row
80,10
100,10
115,8
135,6
145,5

Deads
215,5
225,5
245,5
225,5

Barbell curls
85,10,10
90,10,10

Seated dumbbell curl
25,10,10
30,10,10

Cardio
30min 1.6m 237cal


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 25, 2011)

What were your calories for that last day that you listed your diet?  Seems like it might be  low for the amount of activity you're doing.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 25, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> What were your calories for that last day that you listed your diet?  Seems like it might be  low for the amount of activity you're doing.



I'm not sure


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 25, 2011)

Today's food

630 am
1 cup of oats
1 cup of coffee

10am
28g of whey

1pm
8oz of chicken
1 cup of grilled sliced potatoes

4pm
28g of whey protien

530pm
1 scoop creatine
Workout

730pm
8oz chicken
1 cup steamed carrots

Bedtime
1 tablespoon of pb
28g whey


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

You definitely have some size on ya bro! Looking forward to seeing your progress too.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Today's food
> 
> 630 am
> 1 cup of oats
> ...




doing better but try and have protein every meal. You missed the 2 most important times. But your doing alot better than french toast good job


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> doing better but try and have protein every meal. You missed the 2 most important times. But your doing alot better than french toast good job



So breakfast and pre workout I'm assuming?


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 26, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> You definitely have some size on ya bro! Looking forward to seeing your progress too.



Thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 26, 2011)

Today was an off day and I'm not even going to post my foods because I'm embarrassed!!! I'm thinking of taking a page out of bwrags book and doing all liquid tomorrow


----------



## bwrag (Jul 27, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> So breakfast and pre workout I'm assuming?


 
breakfast and post workout, pre wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 27, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Today was an off day and I'm not even going to post my foods because I'm embarrassed!!! I'm thinking of taking a page out of bwrags book and doing all liquid tomorrow


 

I swear it makes a huge diffrence with me I eat a ton of calories on sundays, and then do nothing but straight protein on mondays and the fat strips off. I think my metabolism goes into overdrive from all the extra calories and then has to use my bf for energy the next day. My guess only so if Im wrong nobody rip me apart.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I swear it makes a huge diffrence with me I eat a ton of calories on sundays, and then do nothing but straight protein on mondays and the fat strips off. I think my metabolism goes into overdrive from all the extra calories and then has to use my bf for energy the next day. My guess only so if Im wrong nobody rip me apart.



Well I'm going to try it because I pigged out yesterday


----------



## bwrag (Jul 27, 2011)

i try and get 20 grams every 2 hrs, then another 20 during training and 75 pwo w/some dex. then another 50 later in the evening w/ some PB.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 27, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> So breakfast and pre workout I'm assuming?


 Add 7 eggs to the oats.    6 grams of protein per egg!  x 7 = 42


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 27, 2011)

By the way, your diet is way better, but you are still getting only a pound of chicken.  Get at least another 8 oz a day.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> By the way, your diet is way better, but you are still getting only a pound of chicken. Get at least another 8 oz a day.


 will do, thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

Shoulders
205lbs

Today was prob the best workout I've  had since I started this log. I had a cup of iced coffee before my workout n boy did that get me pumped

Overhead db press
60,6
65,6
70,6
40,10
40,10

Lateral cable raise
12.5,10,10,10,10
Superset with
1 arm standing barbell press
45,10
55,10
65,10
65,10

Ball toss
10,25,25,25,25

Superset with
Standing barbell press
85,10
95,10
105,10
115,10

Shrugs
205,12
225,10
255,8
265,6

Cardio
20min 1.1m 200cal
Pre set program on treadmill walking at various speeds and inclines


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

Today's food
9am
28g protien

Noon
28g protien

3pm
28g protien

5pm
Pre workout
28g protien
1 cup coffee

Post workout
28g protien
1 grilled burger light on the sauces

Bedtime
1 cup of cottage cheese

I thought by not eating today I was going to have headaches and be super hungry but surprisingly I had plenty of energy today


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

bwrag said:


> i try and get 20 grams every 2 hrs, then another 20 during training and 75 pwo w/some dex. then another 50 later in the evening w/ some PB.



I felt good all day today bro, I'll def be doing that again after a cheat day


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 28, 2011)

Man I was feeling off today, I tried to make the best of it tho. I did more weight today but I wasn't pumped to workout so that kind of killed it for me

Legs
205lbs

Squats
205,6
225,5
225,5
185,10
185,10

Jumping squats
45,10
45,10
55,10
55,10

Kickouts
80,12
80,12
85,10
85,10 

No cardio today


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 28, 2011)

630am
4 eggs
1 toast
28g whey

10am
28g whey
Handful of almonds

1 pm
8oz chicken
1 cup steamed veggies
1 cup white rice

4pm
28g whey

7pm
Post wo
28g whey

I skipped dinner I've been feeling bloated and fat all day lol

Bedtime 
1 tablespoon pb


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Squats
> 205,6
> 225,5
> 225,5
> ...


  Please do not get offended at my stupid question, but what is the point of the 6 reps with 205?  If that is a warm up, then you are doing way too many reps and making yourself tired before putting 225 on.  If it is not a warm up, then start with 225, and I bet you do 6 or more on your first set with 225 after a warm up (do not tire yourself out while warming up).


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> 630am
> 4 eggs
> 1 toast
> 28g whey
> ...


  I know I sound like a broken record, but you do not have enough hard protein in your diet.  Most of your protein should not be liquid.  Basically, the only significant protein you ate all day consists of 4 eggs and 8 oz. of chicken.

7 eggs.  32 oz. of chicken (or substitute some fish or lean red meat whenever you feel like it).

The bloating you describe could be all of that powder stuck in your gut and not digesting correctly.

I hate to keep sticking my nose in, but I figure you are posting looking for input, so there is mine for whatever it is worth.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 29, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I felt good all day today bro, I'll def be doing that again after a cheat day



I'm glad it worked for you I ull start seeing a big difference in bf levels if u do it consistently after cheat days. Good job


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Please do not get offended at my stupid question, but what is the point of the 6 reps with 205? If that is a warm up, then you are doing way too many reps and making yourself tired before putting 225 on. If it is not a warm up, then start with 225, and I bet you do 6 or more on your first set with 225 after a warm up (do not tire yourself out while warming up).


 no that wasn't a warm up, im not fully comfortable with squats yet. I usually do 2 sets of 10 at 135 for a warm up. is that to much? should I just jump straight into my working sets?


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> The bloating you describe could be all of that powder stuck in your gut and not digesting correctly.
> 
> I hate to keep sticking my nose in, but I figure you are posting looking for input, so there is mine for whatever it is worth.


 your input is worth alot so pls dont stop posting. Today i have at work with me a jar of pb, a bag of almonds and my protien powder. I will come up with a better plan for tomorrow. thanks.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with malf. If I get lazy and drink 2-3 shakes in a day I feel all bloated. I can't imagine 4! Looks good otherwise. Keep it up!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I agree with malf. If I get lazy and drink 2-3 shakes in a day I feel all bloated. I can't imagine 4! Looks good otherwise. Keep it up!


 i never thought that it was the shakes making me feel that way. Im learning something everyday


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> no that wasn't a warm up, im not fully comfortable with squats yet. I usually do 2 sets of 10 at 135 for a warm up. is that to much? should I just jump straight into my working sets?


 If I were to do 225 for squats (and you are doing it for sets of 5 reps - I am assuming going down to thigh parallel to floor, knee forming a 90 degree angle) I would start off my warm up with an empty bar, doing 10-20 reps, followed by 135 for 10 (which you are already doing, but I would just do one warm up set at this weight), followed by 185 for 5, and then put 225 on there and give it everything I had, which I think you will discover is a lot more than 5 reps once you are no longer tiring yourself out playing with 205.  Your intensity should shoot up.

Once you get to a heavier weight, say 275, I would do the same warmup, except that I would add a set of 225 for 3 reps before adding the 25s to the bar.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks malf


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 30, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Thanks malf


Please let us know how it goes on your next leg day.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> i never thought that it was the shakes making me feel that way. Im learning something everyday



Every once in a blue moon I'll get a more severe reaction than the bloating even. Really bad cramping in my stomach, almost like an allergy, accompanied with bloating that makes me look pregnant (or more than I already do).


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 31, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Every once in a blue moon I'll get a more severe reaction than the bloating even. Really bad cramping in my stomach, almost like an allergy, accompanied with bloating that makes me look pregnant (or more than I already do).



Haha I'm def cutting back on the shakes lol


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 31, 2011)

Chest
205lbs

Bench press
205,5
225,5
230,5,4
185,10,10

Incline dumbbell press

65,5
70,5
75,4
60,10,10

Flatbench fly

30,10,10,10

Skullcrushers

65,10,10
70,8,7

Sitting tri press
75,10
80,8,6

Rope pull down
20x20,20

Cardio
30 min @3.5 mph 4 incline


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

nice workout your deffinatly going to make huge improvments.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks bwrag i appreciate all your help


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks good dude, nice pressing!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Looks good dude, nice pressing!



Thank u sir


----------



## carmineb (Aug 1, 2011)

just checking out some of the journals I havent had a chance to see yet....    looking good


----------



## Brigs (Aug 1, 2011)

wow nice routine but i believe you should cut carbs maybe get some clen or the some kinda thermogenic i see you don't use juice so i comend you on that reps for that bro


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> just checking out some of the journals I havent had a chance to see yet....    looking good



Thanks bro


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

Brigs said:


> wow nice routine but i believe you should cut carbs maybe get some clen or the some kinda thermogenic i see you don't use juice so i comend you on that reps for that bro



Thanks brigs, I recently started using jack3d lol don't kno if that counts as juice


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

Back
203lbs

I woke up 2 pounds lighter today. I feel bigger and stronger tho so I'm assuming that's a good thing

Pullups close grip
Body weight
2 sets of 4 

Wide grip pull downs
140x7
140x7
140x6
115x10
115x8

Bentover row

145x5
150x5
155x5
125x10
124x10

Deads
I was really proud of myself today this is the most I've ever done

225x5
265x5
275x5
275x5

Barbell curls
95x6
95x6
95x6
75x10
75x10

No cardio today


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

Today's food

Last 2 days I find myself forcing my food down???? Could it be that I'm just tired of eating chicken?

630am
4 eggs
1 toast
1 cup coffee

10am
I pbj samich

1 pm 
8oz grilled chicken
1 cup rice

4 pm
4oz grilled chicken
1 cup steamed carrots
Handful of almonds

Pre workout
1 banana ( don't know y I seen it so I ate it)
1 scoop jack3d

Post
28 g whey 

730pm
8oz grilled chicken
1 cup mushrooms

Bedtime 
1 cup cottage cheese
1 tablespoon pb


----------



## bwrag (Aug 2, 2011)

NIce diet, but yea grilled chicken gets old fast.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 2, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I woke up 2 pounds lighter today. I feel bigger and stronger tho so I'm assuming that's a good thing




Good!

Man, your diet looks so much better than it did before,that I hate to say anything, but, pb&J?  Wow, so much sugar in there I do not know what to say.  Read the ingredients.  Sugar will be the second ingredient listed on the peanut butter, probably the third on the bread, and the second on the jelly.  Gobs and gobs of sugar.  You are sabotaging your goals.

Banana - about as much sugar as a can of Coca-Cola - seriously.

Other than that, HUGE improvement, and you are already seeing the results.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 2, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Good!
> 
> Man, your diet looks so much better than it did before,that I hate to say anything, but, pb&J? Wow, so much sugar in there I do not know what to say. Read the ingredients. Sugar will be the second ingredient listed on the peanut butter, probably the third on the bread, and the second on the jelly. Gobs and gobs of sugar. You are sabotaging your goals.
> 
> ...


 Im trying Malf lol this chicken is killing me tho


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 2, 2011)

I use chicken for financial reasons.  If you can afford it, substituting salmon or a lean red meat once in a while is such a great treat and works as well or maybe better . . . 

Grilled or steamed salmon with lemon and brown rice with a spinach salad . . . I am getting hungry just thinking about it!  I guess I better head to the microwave and heat up my chicken.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely the chicken! But if you can tolerate it, it pays off! Keep at it man, you're doing good.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks fellas


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm pissed off at myself today, shoulders is by far my fav workout. I don't know what the hell was wrong with me today

Shoulders
203lbs

Dumbbell press
65x6
70x6
70x6
70x6
55x8
55x8

Cable lateral raise
12.5x 10,10,10

Superset with 1 arm bbell raise
55x10,10
65x10

Ball toss
10x25,25,25

Super with standing barbell press
95x10
115x8,8

Cardio
30 min 3-3.5mph @ various inclines

I was so frustrated with today that I cut a few sets and left out shrugs.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 3, 2011)

Today's grub

630am
1 cup out w/ blueberries
2 eggs

10am
1 turkey samich on wheat

1 pm
8oz chicken grilled with yellow peppers
1 cup rice

4 pm
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup rice
Handful of almonds

Pre
1 scoop jacked

Post
28 g whey

Dinner 7:30
8 oz chicken
1 cup steamed broc
1 cup steamed carrots

Bedtime
1 cup cottage cheese
1 tbs peanut butter


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 4, 2011)

Legs
201lbs

Still losing weight! I'm a little hesitant tho will I lose strength?

Squat
225x6
235x6
245x6
245x6
205x8
205x8

Jumping squat
55x10
55x10
60x10
60x10

Kickouts
90x10
90x10
95x10
95x10

Going to add abs to this workout next week

Cardio
30 min 3.5mph @ 4% incline increased .5% incline every 5 min


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 4, 2011)

Today's grub
630am
4 eggs
1 toast

10am
1 turkey samich

1 pm
8 oz grilled chicken
1 cup rice
1 cup steamed cauli

4 pm
Handful of almonds

Pre
1 scoop jacked

Post
28g whey

Dinner
8 oz chicken
1 cup steamed broc
Green salad

Bedtime
1 cup cottage cheese
1 tbs peanut butter


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 5, 2011)

Off day

630am
1/2 cup oats 
4 eggs
1 slice toast

10am
Turkey sandwich on wheat

1 pm
Chicken
1 cup rice

4 pm
28 g whey

630
2 grilled chicken legs
Asparagus 
1 cup steamed caul
1 cup pasta( I tried to resist but lost this round)

Bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese


----------



## x~factor (Aug 5, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> 201lbs
> Still losing weight! I'm a little hesitant tho will I lose strength?



I believe its to be expected. I'm suffering the same thoughts right now. I'm thinking if its all worth it, you know? What's your goal weight?


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 5, 2011)

I would like to be a solid 185-190

I'm making great gains on my workout so I'm afraid if I continue to lose weight I'll lose strength no sure tho


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm bouts to cheat like a mutha today lol


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 8, 2011)

Chest
203 lbs

Felt tired today I almost copped out but I let myself go this weekend so I felt guilty and had to hit it.

5 min warm up jog

Bench press
225x5
230x5
235x5
235x4 rest 1
190x10
190x10

Dumbbell incline press
65x6
70x6
70x6
60x8
60x8

Flat bench fly
30x10x10x10

Dumbbell tri press
70x10
80x10
80x8
80x8

Rope pulldowns
20x20x20x20

Cardio
30min @3.5mph @4% incline
3.6mph for last 10 min


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 8, 2011)

630am
28g whey

10am
28g whey

1 pm
28g whey
Handful of almonds

4pm
28g whey

Pre
1 scoop jacked

Post
28g whey

730
8oz chicken

Bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop pb


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

looking good. I wouldnt worry about strength seeing how your diet before was basicaly crap with little protein Im willing to bet your strength keeps going to now that you are getting your diet on track. Good Job


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks bwrag youve been a great help. I tried to rep you again but it wouldnt let me lol


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 9, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> 28g whey
> 28g whey
> 28g whey
> 28g whey
> 28g whey


Seriously?  Eat some chicken, man!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 9, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Seriously? Eat some chicken, man!


 i took a page out of bwrags book and do this after a heavy cheat day. I went all out the day before.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I'm bouts to cheat like a mutha today lol



I ate like shit all weekend too. Your workout sill looked good though!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 9, 2011)

Back
201lbs

5min warm up jog

Pullups bodyweight
4
4

Wide grip pull down
140x8
140x8
145x5
Behind neck
90x10
90x10

Bent over row
150x5
160x5
170x5
130x10
130x10

Deadlifts
275x5
280x5
295x5
300x5

Standing barbell curls
95x6
105x6
110x6
85x10
85x10

No cardio today


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 9, 2011)

Today's grub
630am
4 eggs
1 wheat toast
1 cup coffee

10am
2 tbs pb
Handful almonds

1 pm
8oz chicken
1 cup brown rice
Green salad

4pm
Turkey samich

Pre
1 scoop jacked
Post
28g whey

730pm
8oz chicken
1/2 cup mushrooms
Asparagus buttered lightly

Bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese


----------



## bwrag (Aug 10, 2011)

NIce diet and workout. You need to take some base line pics to look back at in a few months and see the progress you have made.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 10, 2011)

Identical grub today except no mushrooms for dinner and protien shake before bed


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 11, 2011)

Shoulders
202lbs

Several people have told me I'm lookin thinner so something must be working

5min warm up jog

Db press
Was hoping to do the 75lbs but instead I increased my presses by one rep I'll try the heavier weight next week

70x7
70x7
70x6
55x8
55x8

Ball toss
10lbsx20,20,20,20

Superset with standing shoulder press 

85x10
85x10
115x10
115x10

Lateral cable raise
10lbsx10,10,10

Superset with one arm barbell raise
45x10
55x10
55x10

Shrugs
255x8
275x8
295x7

30min on treadmill @3.5mph @4.5% incline


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 11, 2011)

Today's food
6:30am
4eggs
1 wheat toast

10am
Turkey samich on wheat

1 pm
8oz chicken
Chopped mushrooms n bell peppers

4pm
28g whey

1 scoop jacked

Dinner
8oz chicken
Sliced steamed carrots
Green salad

Bedtime
1/2 cup cottage
1 tbs pb


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 12, 2011)

Legs
202lbs

Squats
I didn't do as much weight as last time but I feel like I did a much better squat, I went deeper this week.

5min warm up jog

225x5
225x5
225x5
185x10
185x10

Jumping squat holding db at chest
60x10
60x10
65x10
65x10

Kickouts
90x10
100x10
100x10
100x10

Crunches
20
20
20
20

No cardio


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 12, 2011)

Today's grub
630
4 eggs
1 slice wheat toast

10am
Turkey samich on wheat

1pm
8oz diced chicken
1 cup diced peppers n cactus
1 cup rice

4pm
28g whey

Pre
1 scoop jacked

Post
28g whey

Dinner
8oz chicken
Asparagus
Green salad

Bedtime 
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 tbs pb


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 14, 2011)

Chest
Today's workout was very difficult for me, I feel I should be stronger. I'm going to make some adjustments to my diet tomorrow addin a bit more calories and protien see if that helps

5 min warm up jog

Bench
225x5
235x3,2
225x5
225x5
185x10
185x10

Db incline
70x5
75x5
75x5
60x8
60x8

Flat bench flys
30x12,12,12

Skullcrushers
70,6
75,6
75,5
60,10
60,10

Tri rope pulldowns
25x20,20,20

Cardio
30 min on treadmill @ 3.2mph @4.5%incline


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

200lbs
Back

I felt good today but am in need of a good pwo. I stopped taking jacked cuz the shit wouldn't let me sleep lol

Behind the neck wg pulldowns
120x6
120x6
120x6
100x10
100x10

Bent over rows
160x6
170x6
170x6
135x10
135x10

Deads. Oh boy was I excited for these

315x5
315x5
315x5

No bicept today

Cardio
30 min on treadmill @3.5mph @4% incline
Last 10 min @3.7mph @4.5% incline


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

Today's grub
630am
5 eggs
1 wheat toast
1 cup coffee

10am
Turkey samich on wheat

1 pm
8oz chicken
1 cup noodles dresses with vinegar 
Handful of almonds

4pm
28g whey 

Post workout
28g whey

Dinner
8oz chicken
Asparagus 

Bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese


----------



## Halo (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job with the diet and the workouts Cruz!!!  Keep it up brother!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

YOur deffinatley on the right track keep it up


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 17, 2011)

thank you fellaz!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice pulling there! Good job on keeping up with the diet too!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 17, 2011)

Shoulders
200lbs

5min warm up jog
Db press
70x8
75x5
75x5
55x8
55x8

Lateral cable raise
10x10,10,10

Super with one arm barbell press
55x8
60x8
65x8

Ball toss
10x25,25,25

Super with standing press
95x10
115x10
120x8

Shrugs
275x5
275x5
225x8
225x8

Uprights with 45lbs plate
3 sets of 15

Cardio
30 min on treadmill @3.5 mph @4.5% incline
Last 10 min @3.7 mph @5% incline


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 17, 2011)

Today's grub
630am
5 eggs
1 wheat toast
1 cup coffee

10am
Turkey samich on wheat

1pm
8oz diced chicken mixed with one cup of rice, mushrooms, and bell peppers

4pm
2 handfuls of almonds

Post
28 g whey

Dinner
1 cup steamed carrots
4oz grilled chicken
5 chicken wings
2tbs of ranch

Bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

Hows the weight loss coming? strength is looking good.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 19, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Hows the weight loss coming? strength is looking good.



Thanks bwrag, I'm down 5 from when I started this log


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 20, 2011)

Diet n workout have gone to shit for the next couple days. My wife gave birth to our 3rd girl. It's okay tho think my body needed the days off


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 23, 2011)

just found out that I dont have enough points to give reps. Ive been tryin to rep all u guys for the support and help but have been giving everyone 0 reps lol. why didnt anyone tell me lol probably thinking whatta douche!! lol sorry guys


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Diet n workout have gone to shit for the next couple days. My wife gave birth to our 3rd girl. It's okay tho think my body needed the days off



Congradulations, whats her name.



bigcruz said:


> just found out that I dont have enough points to give reps. Ive been tryin to rep all u guys for the support and help but have been giving everyone 0 reps lol. why didnt anyone tell me lol probably thinking whatta douche!! lol sorry guys




Its the though that counts


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 23, 2011)

haha thanks bwrag, we named her Jazzy Avry


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh wow! Congrats on the baby girl! That's great!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 23, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Oh wow! Congrats on the baby girl! That's great!



Thanks mc this will be our third girl, we r happy now lol give it a couple years I'm sure we'll be regretting it


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2011)

cruz, if you want, I can help you out with training. PM me your email. I honestly feel you could do better with diet as well. I can also get you to your goal of competing. 
Let me know if you're interested. 
And congrats on your new baby.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> cruz, if you want, I can help you out with training. PM me your email. I honestly feel you could do better with diet as well. I can also get you to your goal of competing.
> Let me know if you're interested.
> And congrats on your new baby.



thank you juggernaut will be pm'n u in a sec


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 28, 2011)

alright so things have been crazy this past week but im slowly but surely starting to get back on track

Shoulders
202lbs

Standing Barbell press
115x5
125x5
135x5

Dumbell military press
55x12
55x12
55x12
50x12

Side Lateral Raises
10x12
10x12
10x12
10x12

superset with rear lateral raise

10x12
10x12
10x12
10x12

barbell curls
95x8
95x8
95x8
85x10

Hammer Curls
25x10
25x10
25x10

30 min hiit
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-27 30 sec @3.5mph then 30 sec @6mph then repeat
min27-30 @3mph


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 29, 2011)

back

Dead lifts
225x5
255x5
275x5

bent over row
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12

weighted hip thrust
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

zercher good mornings
115x10
115x10
115x10
115x10

spread eagle sit up
12
12
12
12

Cardio
30 min on treadmill
min1-3 @3mph
min 3-30 @3.5mph @3%incline


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 29, 2011)

Today's grub
630am
4 eggs
1 cup of coffee

10am
8oz chicken
1 cup brown rice

1 pm
8oz grilled chicken
1 cup brown rice

4 pm
28g whey
Handful of almonds

Post
28g whey

Dinner
8oz chicken
Romaine salad

Bedtime 
1/2 cup cottage cheese


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2011)

You're going to hate my guts next week when you start keto. Muhahahahhaahahhaaaaaaaa


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Solid workouts and Diet.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're going to hate my guts next week when you start keto. Muhahahahhaahahhaaaaaaaa


 hahaha awww geezz


----------



## bwrag (Aug 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're going to hate my guts next week when you start keto. Muhahahahhaahahhaaaaaaaa


 

agree with juggernaut. Get you where you want to be alot faster. first few weeks will suck but then youll turn into a fat burning machine


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2011)

It's not about getting there faster, it's about learning on the way there. He's going to do it, as long as he puts the effort in. So far, excellent effort on Cruz's part.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 30, 2011)

bwrag said:


> agree with juggernaut. Get you where you want to be alot faster. first few weeks will suck but then youll turn into a fat burning machine




Thanks Bwrag! you have been a great help on this mission


juggernaut said:


> It's not about getting there faster, it's about learning on the way there. He's going to do it, as long as he puts the effort in. So far, excellent effort on Cruz's part.



Im all in Juggernaut! Ive tried just about everything else. this is make it or break it for me.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 30, 2011)

chest/tris
200lbs

Bench press

175x5
185x5
205x5

Decline press

155x10
175x10
185x10
185x10

Flat bench DB flyes

25x12
25x12
25x12
25x12

Tri Pushdown

50x12
50x12
50x12
50x12
50x12

pushups to failure

17
12
10
10

Cardio 30 min HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-27 30 sec @6mph followed by 30 sec @3.5mph then repeat
min27-30 @3mph


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 31, 2011)

Diet is looking a lot better.  How is your gut looking compared to a few weeks ago (serious question, can you see any difference)?


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 31, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Diet is looking a lot better.  How is your gut looking compared to a few weeks ago (serious question, can you see any difference)?



Oh yea weighted 198 this morn


----------



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

great job bud


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Oh yea weighted 198 this morn


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 31, 2011)

bwrag said:


> great job bud


 


jagbender said:


>


 thanks fellaz


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 1, 2011)

198
Legs

Squat
165x5 ( I have never felt better form than I did on this set)
185x5 (form gave out a bit on last rep)
195x5 (Form also not as good I feel)

Step ups
10
10x10
10x10
10x10
10x10

SHELC
15
15
15
15

Hack Squat with Stability ball
12
12
12
12

ab wheel
12
12
12
12

this routine was weird for me since I have never done most of these excersizes
still got a good one tho.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 7, 2011)

198lbs
Chest Wendler 531

Bench *not including weight of bar
130x3
150x3
170x3

Decline Press
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10

dumbell flyes
30x12
30x12
25x12
25x12

Tri pulldowns
60x12
60x12
60x12
60x12 (form started to suffer for last 2 reps)
50x12

Pushups to failure
20
13
11
10

Eagle spread sit ups *forgot to do these yesterday
12
12
12
12

Cardio
30 Min of HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-27 30sec @6mph then 30sec @3.5mph then repeat
min 27-30 @3mph

felt great today


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 7, 2011)

todays grub (jugg is gonna kick my ass cus this is not the diet im suppose to be on, im workin on it tho lol)

630am
2 eggs
4 strips of bacon

10am
8 oz chicken
1/2 cup brocc
1/2 cup cauli

1pm
8 oz chicken

4pm
27g whey protien

post workout
27 g whey

dinner
8oz chicken
2 cups mixed salad & spinach
1tbs ranch

bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Been since the last few days. It looks good. Are you measuring the macros out? Just use fitday or fatsecret. You might need to cut down on the whey and use animal sources instead for protein. Also, It doesnt look like you're adding enough fat. Measure it out and let me know how much the above menu is.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Been since the last few days. It looks good. Are you measuring the macros out? Just use fitday or fatsecret. You might need to cut down on the whey and use animal sources instead for protein. Also, It doesnt look like you're adding enough fat. Measure it out and let me know how much the above menu is.


 

Juggernaut  can you help me understand why to reduce the whey and go for animal proteins?  more fat? 

I am still cutting and am watching a bunch of journals. 

Thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Been since the last few days. It looks good. Are you measuring the macros out? Just use fitday or fatsecret. You might need to cut down on the whey and use animal sources instead for protein. Also, It doesnt look like you're adding enough fat. Measure it out and let me know how much the above menu is.


 im on it jugg, should I be doing just the one shake before workout or after workout?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Juggernaut  can you help me understand why to reduce the whey and go for animal proteins?  more fat?
> 
> I am still cutting and am watching a bunch of journals.
> 
> Thanks



Pretty easy actually. I have Cruz following a very low carb diet. If he uses the standard whey, it will usually have about 3-5g of carbs. In his low carb macros, that's an awful lot. 

Even my line provides 3g of carbs in our All Day Whey. 

Mind you, I'm not telling anyone else to curtail whey if they're not following a strict low carb diet. 
Animal protein/eggs provide virtually no additional carbs, unless you eat the whole egg which includes 1g of carbs (surprisingly).


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> im on it jugg, should I be doing just the one shake before workout or after workout?


Good question Cruz. since whey provides an insulin response, to provide energy for the workout, you might be better taking it before your workout. After, if at all possible, I'd use cooked egg whites. I've done this, and I've seen no changes in my energy levels post workout. You can even add the yolk for fat. Think 5 egg whites, 2 eggs might be enough to fill your needs. About 30-45 minutes later, sit down and eat a good meal.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 8, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> todays grub (jugg is gonna kick my ass cus this is not the diet im suppose to be on, im workin on it tho lol)
> 
> 630am
> 2 eggs
> ...


 macros
Fat 114g   Carb 25g   protien 208g  calories 1918


----------



## jagbender (Sep 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Pretty easy actually. I have Cruz following a very low carb diet. If he uses the standard whey, it will usually have about 3-5g of carbs. In his low carb macros, that's an awful lot.
> 
> Even my line provides 3g of carbs in our All Day Whey.
> 
> ...


 
Ok thanks Juggernaut!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> macros
> Fat 114g   Carb 25g   protien 208g  calories 1918



I dont have your macros on my tablet. What's it got to be?


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 8, 2011)

Aiming for
Fat 142
Pro 147
Carb 25
Cal. 1963
Daily


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 9, 2011)

Cut down on the protein, add in 1 tbsp of olive oil into a salad. Dont count green leafy vegies either. I also dont calculate broccoli or cauliflower . 
See where you are from there with the suggestions I made.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Cut down on the protein, add in 1 tbsp of olive oil into a salad. Dont count green leafy vegies either. I also dont calculate broccoli or cauliflower .
> See where you are from there with the suggestions I made.


 ok sweet, thanks jugg


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2011)

Sure


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 11, 2011)

Shoulders

Standing Military Press *weight without bar
80x5
90x3
was suppose to do a set at 110 for 1 but couldnt get it up 

dumbbell press
55x12
55x12
55x10
55x8

lateral raises
15x12
15x12
15x12
15x12

super with rear lateral raises
15x12
10x12
10x12
10x12

barbell curls
95x8
95x8
95x8
95x8

hammer curls
40x10
30x10
30x10

cardio 30min HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-10 30sec @6mph thn 30sec @3.5mph then repeat
min 10-20 60 sec @6mph then 30sec @3.5mph then repeat
min 20-27 30sec @6mph thn 30sec @3.5mph then repeat
min 27-30 @3mph


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 11, 2011)

todays grub

meal 1
2 eggs
4 pieces of bacon

Post wo
2 egg whites
meal 2
8oz chicken

meal 3
8oz chicken
1 cup potato salad

meal 4
1 cup potato salad (couldnt resist)

meal 5
1/2 cup cottage cheese

macros
cal 1963
fat 114g
carb 61.3 (over did it here with the potato salad)
pro 130g


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> 1 cup potato salad
> 
> meal 4
> 1 cup potato salad (couldnt resist)
> ...


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 12, 2011)

BAck 198lbs

Deads *not including weight of bar
210x5
230x3
260x1

Bent over row
100x12
110x12
120x12
130x12

weighted hip thrust
135x10
155x10
155x10
155x10

Good Mornings
95x10
95x10
105x10
105x10

Eagle spread sit up
12
12
12
12

cardio
30 min @3.5mph @3%incline


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 12, 2011)

todays grub
meal 1
2 eggs
4 slices bacon

meal 2
8oz chicken

meal 3
8 oz chicken

meal 4
1 oz almonds
2 tbs natural peanut butter

post workout
1 cup egg whites

meal 5
8oz chicken

bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese

macros
CAL 1988
FAT 127g
PRO 180g
Carb 19g

Jugg, I need a way to get my fat up. I was gonna do the olive oil but that would shoot my calories up


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2011)

Worry about the grams of fat more so than the actual calories.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Worry about the grams of fat more so than the actual calories.



Ok sweet I'll do the olive oil today


----------



## bwrag (Sep 13, 2011)

looking good hows your weight and strength


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 13, 2011)

bwrag said:


> looking good hows your weight and strength


 weight is still the same, and strenght is also good im only on my third week of the wendler 531 so I may not be pushing new weight for another couple weeks or so.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 13, 2011)

off day
todays grub

meal 1
2 eggs 
4 bacon

meal 2
6oz chicken

meal 3
6oz chicken

meal 4
1oz almonds
2tbs nat pb

1 cup egg whites

meal 5
6oz chicken
2tbs ranch
1tbs olive oil

bed time
1/2 cup cottage cheese

macros
CAL 1969
FAT 137
PRO 150
CARB 21


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 14, 2011)

chest

bench press *not including weight of bar
140x5
160x3
180x1

decline press
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10

flat bench flyes
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12

tri pulldowns
60x12
60x12
60x12
60x12
50x12

pushup to failure
17
11
9
7

cardio 30 min HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-27 @6mph for 60sec then 3.5mph for 30 sec then repeat
min 27-30 @3mph

strenght and energy was really low today but it was to be expected not gonna let it bug me.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 14, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> exact same today!
> 
> 
> todays grub
> ...



exact same today!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

nothing easier that Cut and paste  LOL


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nothing easier that Cut and paste LOL


 haha yea. my wife is like you sure you dont want eat anything different? Im like hell no! Im not gonna sit here for an hour tryna figure out macros lol


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 15, 2011)

Guess what? You finally learned how to fish....NICE!


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Guess what? You finally learned how to fish....NICE!


 sawweeeett! lol thanks Jugg


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 15, 2011)

195!
Legs

Squat *not including weight of bar
140x5
150x3
170x1

Step ups
5 sets with 10lbs

Shelc
4 sets of 15 reps

Hack squat with stability ball *really enjoyed these today
12
10x12
10x12
10x12

Ab wheel
4 sets of 12

*Energy was really low today
no cardio




todays grub

exact same

meal 1
2 eggs 
4 bacon

meal 2
6oz chicken

meal 3
6oz chicken

meal 4
1oz almonds
2tbs nat pb

1 cup egg whites

meal 5
6oz chicken
2tbs ranch
1tbs olive oil

bed time
1/2 cup cottage cheese

macros
CAL 1969
FAT 137
PRO 150
CARB 21


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

How's the weight now?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> haha yea. my wife is like you sure you dont want eat anything different? Im like hell no! Im not gonna sit here for an hour tryna figure out macros lol


 

I use fitday.com and I usually go to recent foods and click click click then post  pretty fast  I eat pretty much the same foods daily.  

makes a nice chart like this


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> how's the weight now?



195


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

so you dropped 3?


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> so you dropped 3?



Yezzir


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

looking good. yeah i just eat like chicken, yogurt, peanutbutter by spoon set my alarm. so get heavy then train down it works if u use t3 epi and t4 youll get low bodyfat %. hope you do well at watever show your entering. NICE TO SEE YOU JUGGER!

ps: on weight amounts its quality not quanity.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 16, 2011)

unclem said:


> looking good. yeah i just eat like chicken, yogurt, peanutbutter by spoon set my alarm. so get heavy then train down it works if u use t3 epi and t4 youll get low bodyfat %. hope you do well at watever show your entering. NICE TO SEE YOU JUGGER!
> 
> ps: on weight amounts its quality not quanity.



Thanks bro


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

how much are you trying to cut?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

unclem said:


> looking good. yeah i just eat like chicken, yogurt, peanutbutter by spoon set my alarm. so get heavy then train down it works if u use t3 epi and t4 youll get low bodyfat %. hope you do well at watever show your entering. NICE TO SEE YOU JUGGER!
> 
> ps: on weight amounts its quality not quanity.



What's good M? Hope you're well.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 16, 2011)

Journals looking great! Your diet looks alot like mine. I eat the exact same thing everyday and just adjust the amounts up or down depending on how I look. I only eat to fuel my body not for satisfaction..... For now lol!!


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> What's good M? Hope you're well.


 
got my opiate problem that drove me nuts, straight. so iam doing well my friend, thanks brother.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

unclem said:


> got my opiate problem that drove me nuts, straight. so iam doing well my friend, thanks brother.



good job my friend.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 17, 2011)

Well ain't this about a bitch lol!! I bought a digital scale at Costco yesterday and it says I weight 200, I was using some cheap ass old school scale before guess this means I was heavier than I thought when I started


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> how much are you trying to cut?



Not sure yet bro


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2011)

So what, even on the new scale you still lost 3lbs.  Big deal if it says something higher. It's just a number. 
FYI; mirrors dont lie.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 18, 2011)

Shoulders 200lbs
deload week

military press *not including weigh of bar
40x5
60x5
70x5

db press
55x12
55x12
40x12
40x12

lateral raises SUPERSET with real lateral raises
LR 4 sets of 12 with 15lbs
RR 4 sets of 12 with 10lbs

Barbell curls
4 sets of 10 with 85lbs

Hammer curls
3 sets of 10 with 30lbs

cardio 30 Min HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-27 @6mph for 60 sec then 30 set @3.5mph
min 27-30 @3mph


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> So what, even on the new scale you still lost 3lbs.  Big deal if it says something higher. It's just a number.
> FYI; mirrors dont lie.



word, neither do my clothes lol had to go buy smaller shirts for work yesterday.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 18, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Journals looking great! Your diet looks alot like mine. I eat the exact same thing everyday and just adjust the amounts up or down depending on how I look. I only eat to fuel my body not for satisfaction..... For now lol!!



thanks bro!


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 19, 2011)

back 200lbs
deload week

didnt really feel like i got a good one today just felt like I could have done more.

deads *not including weight of bar
110x5
140x5
160x5

bent over row
4 sets of 12 @130lbs

hip thrust
4 sets of 10 @155lbs

zercher good mornings
4 sets of 10 @105lbs

eagle spread sit up
4 sets of 15

cardio 
30 min @3.5mph @4%incline


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2011)

Strong workout big man


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

What program are you doing bud?


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 20, 2011)

im doing the wendler 531


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 24, 2011)

Pre breakfast cardio
30min on treadmill
Min 1-15@3.5mph @ 3.5% incline
Min 15-27 @3.5mph for 30sec then @6mph for 60sec and repeat
Min 27-30 @3.5mph


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 26, 2011)

yesterday

shoulder

standing military press *not including weight of the bar
70x5
80x5
90x5

overhead dumbell press
55x10
55x10
55x8
55x8

lateral raises ( I fuckin love these!!)
20x12
20x12
15x12
15x12

superset with rear lateral raises

10x12
10x12
10x12
10x12

barbell curls

4 sets of 10 @ 85lbs

hammer curls

3 sets of 10 @ 30lbs

cardio. 15min HIIT
(had to cut it short today shin splits were killing me! must of been cuz i up'd the speed a bit.)
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-15 @6.2mph for 60sec then @3.5mph for 30 sec & repeat.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 26, 2011)

today 
BACK

Deads *not including weight of bar

180x5
210x5
240x5

bent over row
132.5x12
132.5x12
130x12
130x12

weighted hip thrust (i hate these shits lol)
4 sets of 10 @165

zercher good mornings (these felt terrible last week so I did some research (youtube) and found out I was doing these wrong) Much better this week

4 sets of 10 @95lbs

eagle spread sit up
4 sets of 15

cardio 30 min 
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-27 @3.5mph @4%incline
min 27-30 @3mph


----------



## bwrag (Sep 27, 2011)

doing great keep up good work


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

gotta love youtube for research! 

keep SFW!


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks fellaz


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I swear it makes a huge diffrence with me I eat a ton of calories on sundays, and then do nothing but straight protein on mondays and the fat strips off. I think my metabolism goes into overdrive from all the extra calories and then has to use my bf for energy the next day. My guess only so if Im wrong nobody rip me apart.




I do the same.  Cut on the week then sat and sun eat a ton and mon heavy protein and looks like I lost weight


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

Does Keto suck yet?  try sugar free jello and whipcream


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 27, 2011)

It's horrible lol


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2011)

Pussy


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha it's torture


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2011)

Pssshhh you'll be okay. I've done it for 24 weeks. It sucks, but you'll get a nice benefit this weekend when you carb up.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 28, 2011)

im thinking pIZZAAAAAA!!! and lots of it..


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 28, 2011)

Chest

Bench *not including weight of bar
130x5
150x5
170x5

Decline press
195x10
195x10
185x8
185x6

db flys
4 sets of 12 @30lbs

Tri pulldowns
5 sets of 12 @60lbs

pushups to failure
18
12
10
10

Cardio 30 min HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-15 @6mph for 60sec then @3.5mph for 30sec
min 15-27 @6.2mph for 60sec then @3.5mph for 30sec
min 27-30 @3mph


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> im thinking pIZZAAAAAA!!! and lots of it..



You can have it on carbup day, BUT be leery of the fat content. It's best to make your own. I turn it into a family night. I make the dough (from scratch), my wife rolls, my son tops it. I cook it.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 29, 2011)

Great idea jugg


----------



## jagbender (Sep 29, 2011)

FRIGGIN MAKIN ME HUNGRY IN HERE !

nice workout.   I just posted 7 mnth progress pics in my journal.  It is har to think I was that fat.  Still have a ways to go but DAYM. 
I have one day a week ususally weekend where I aloow myself one meal of what ever I  have been craving.  last weekend it was pulled pork and fries, and mac and cheese from a BBQ place.  that was stellar.  Crazy thing like BWRag said I hit it hard on monday and fat keeps melting off.  Weight has been near 230 for about 6 weeks but thge pics from months 6 to 7 show a lot of differnace


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

Jag's right. Last time I weighed what I weigh now (245-250) what a world of difference. It's amazing. Just keep taking my cue, train as hard as you can, eat the right way and you will succeed.


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 2, 2011)

shoulders

standing military press* Not including weight of bar
80x3
90x3
100x3

dumbell press (im suppose to be doing 4 sets @12 reps but my ego never let me lol this time i checked myself dropped the weight and got a great burn)

4 sets of 12 @40lbs

lateral raises

4 sets of 12@20lbs

super with rear lateral raises

4 sets of 12 @12.5lbs

barbell curl ( same with these dropped the weight a bit)

4 sets of 12 @75lbs

hammer curl

3 sets of 10 @30lbs

cardio 20 min HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-20 @6.2mph for 60 sec then @3.5mph for 30 sec and repeat.

overall a great workout. I figure as long as Im hitting my numbers on Wendler 531 I shouldnt let the drop of weight phase me on the other workouts.


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 2, 2011)

ohh and i should also add that my wife has decided to start working out and following a similar diet as mine. This is great for me kinda like a motivation boost.


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 3, 2011)

198lbs
Back

deads*not including weigh of bar
200x3
230x3
260x3

bent over rows
132.5x12
132.5x12
125x12
125x12

zercher good mornings
4 sets of 10 @95lbs

eagle spread sit ups
20
20
15
15

cardio 20 min HIIT


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 5, 2011)

197
Chest

Bench*not including weight of bar
140-3
160-3
180-3

Decline press
185-10
185-10
175-10
155-10

Db fly
30-12
30-12
25-12
25-12

Tri pulldowns
65-12
65-12
60-12
60-12

Pushups till fail
18
14
10
9

No cardio today


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> ohh and i should also add that my wife has decided to start working out and following a similar diet as mine. This is great for me kinda like a motivation boost.


 

This will be a major help!!  Congrats on that!


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> This will be a major help!!  Congrats on that!



Thank you sir


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 6, 2011)

195
Legs

Squat*not including weight of bar
130-3
150-3
170-3

Step ups
5 sets of 12 holding 10lbs

Shelcs
4 sets of 12

Hack squats with stability ball
4 sets of 12

Ab wheel
4 sets of 12

No cardio * yesterday and today felt really tired and dizzy after wo


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 9, 2011)

Shoulder

Standing press
80-5
90-3
110-1 (I wasn't able to get this up last round, extremely proud of myself)

Db press
4 sets of 12@40lbs

Lateral raise
4 sets of 12 @20lbs

Super with rear lateral raises
4 sets of 12 @12.5lbs

Barbell curls

4 sets of 12 @ 75lbs

Hammer curls
3 sets of 12@30lbs

Cardio
20 min hiit


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 10, 2011)

Back

Deads not including weight of bar
210-5
240-3
270-8 ( I was only suppose to do 1 per my program but I felt so strong today I had to keep going)

Bent over row
4 sets of 12 @125

Ham glute raise
3 sets of 10

Zercher good mornings
4 sets of 10 @90lbs

Eagle spread sit ups
20
20
15
15

30 min low impact cardio


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't been posting my foods because nothing has really changed. Every now and then I'll throw in a pepperoni stick but always stay within my target macros


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Deads 8 x 315  awesome!


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Deads 8 x 315  awesome!



Thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 13, 2011)

been a crazy week at work i havent been able to workout these last couple days and was forced to bang out a quick one today

chest*not including weight of bar
150-5
170-3
190-1

decline press
4 sets of 10 @175

flyes
30-12
25-12
25-12
25-12

tri pull downs
65-12
65-12
60-12
60-12
60-12

pushups to failure
23
13
11
10

no cardio


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 17, 2011)

back

deads *not including weight of bar
110-5
140-5
170-5

bent over row
4 sets of 12 @125lbs

zercher good mornings

4 sets of 10 @ 95lbs

eagle spread sit ups

4 sets of 20

cardio
30 min on treadmill @3.5mph @4%incline up'd it .5%incline every 5 min


damn winter lol started getting to cold to workout in my garage I was forced to head back to the gym. hasnt been to bad yet lol


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 19, 2011)

chest
bench*not including weigh of bar
80-5
100-5
120-5

dips bw
4 sets of 10

db flyes
4 sets of 12 @30lbs

tri pulldowns
70-12
90-12
90-12
90-12
90-12

pushups till failure
23
14
13
11

cardio 20 min HIIT
min 1-3 @ 3mph
min 3-10 @6mph for 60sec then @3mph for 30sec
min 10-20 @7mph for 60sec then @3mph for 30sec


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2011)

You still aiming for a show? How you progressing?


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> You still aiming for a show? How you progressing?



everything is going swell thanks to my big homie Jugg and yea im aiming for late next year


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 25, 2011)

todays grub

breakfast
2 eggs
4 slices of bacon

lunch
9oz chicken
1oz almonds

post work out
1 cup egg whites

dinner
9oz chicken

bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 tbs peanut butter

macros
fat 138g
carb 17g
pro 206g
cal 2164


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 25, 2011)

chest
197

I have been doing a real shitty job of keepin up with my log lol I broke my ipod a few weeks ago and was just to lazy to get on the compooter

bench *not including weight of bar
130-5
160-5
180-5

dips *BW
4 sets of 10

db flyes
4 sets of 12 @30lbs

tri pulldowns
90-12
100-12
110-12
110-12

pushups to failure
23
14
11
9

cardio 30min HIIT
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-20 @7mph for 60 sec then @3mph for 30 sec
min 20-27 @8mph for 60 sec then @3mph for 30 sec
min 27-30@3mph

great workout over all, Im back at the gym for the winter months which sucks because I have friends that go there also and they get carried away with the convo at times so workouts take a bit longer than usual


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 26, 2011)

Exact same today!!!



bigcruz said:


> todays grub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 27, 2011)

had company show up unexpected yesterday so I wasn't able to post up my workout so here she goooosss

Squat*not including weight on bar
130-5
150-5
160-3 (gonna take a step back on squats next week, Im just not having much success with these as I am with other body parts)

step ups
5 sets of 10 w\20lbs db

Hack Squats
4 sets of 12 w\40 lbs

ab wheel
4 sets of 12

Cardio
30 min @3.5mph @7.5% incline


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 27, 2011)

today is a rest day, grub is exactly the same




bigcruz said:


> todays grub
> 
> breakfast
> 2 eggs
> ...


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 30, 2011)

yesterdays workout

shoulders

mil press *not including weight of bar
80-3
90-3
100-3

db press
50-12
50-12
50-12
50-8

side lats
25-12
25-12
20-12
20-12

super with rear lats
4 sets of 12 @15lbs

barbell curls
4 sets of 10 @75lbs

hammer curls
35-10
30-10
30-10

no cardio


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 30, 2011)

todays workout
back

deads*not including weight of bar

210-3
230-3
260-3

bent over row
4 sets of 10 @130lbs

zercher good morn
4 sets of 10 @95lbs

ham glute raise
3 sets of 10 (these are killer)

eagle spread sit ups
20
20
15
15

cardio 20 min 
3.5 mph @ 7.5%incline


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 3, 2011)

havent been able to train last couple days been feeling like shit, o well its that time of the year i guess. Diet remains the exact same


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good on the training big man


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 10, 2011)

wow never been hit with such a cold! oh well im feeling better now. Did 25min pre breakfast cardio today. Gonna get back in the gym on sat.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

Hope you get feeling better soon


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 10, 2011)

Goin hard brother! Your hard work will pay off.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks fellerz


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 13, 2011)

well im feeling 100 again and back at it!!

yesterdays workout

197lbs
Shoulders

Standing Military press *not including weight of bar
80 -5
90-5
100-3 (ive done five on this weight before i think i was a lil weak from the time off)

DB Press
4 sets of 12 @45lbs

Side lat raises superset with rear lat raises
sl 12x20
rl 12x15 
for 4 sets

barbell curls
65-12
65-12
65-10
65-10

hammer curls
3 sets of 10 @25lbs

cardio
15 min HIIT
15 min low intensity at various inclines


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 13, 2011)

Today
197lbs
Back

deads *not including weight of bar

190-5
220-5
250-8 

Bent over rows ( dropped the weight on these and really focused on the stretch and pinch at the top of the lift, felt really good)

90-12
100-12
100-12
100-12

Zercher good morn
4 sets of 10 @ 95lbs

Ham Glute raises
3 sets of 10

eagles spread sit ups
25
15
12
10

cardio
10 min HIIT
10 min @3mph 5%incline


----------



## x~factor (Nov 13, 2011)

Good looking journal so far. 



bigcruz said:


> Bent over rows ( dropped the weight on these and really focused on the stretch and pinch at the top of the lift, felt really good)



How low do you lower the bar to the ground?


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Good looking journal so far.
> 
> 
> 
> How low do you lower the bar to the ground?



just as far as my arm stretches


----------



## davegmb (Nov 14, 2011)

What's the benefits of the zercher good mornings over regular ones?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What's the benefits of the zercher good mornings over regular ones?



A way better stretch in the hamstrings and lesser chances of muscle ache in the back because the bar is in front which also gives better form. The benefits muscularly, are the pretty much the same.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks jugg


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 15, 2011)

30 min pre breakfast cardio
3.5mph @6% incline


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> A way better stretch in the hamstrings and lesser chances of muscle ache in the back because the bar is in front which also gives better form. The benefits muscularly, are the pretty much the same.


 I will try them that way next time


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 15, 2011)

Chest
194 this morn !!!!!!

bench not including weigh of bar
130-5
160-5 did these with ease i was so suprised
180-5

dips
10-20lbs
10
10
10

db flyes
4 sets of 12 @30lbs

tri pull downs
100-12
100-12
100-10
100-10
100-10

pushups to failure
15
11
8
5

20 min cardio
15 HIIT
5 min low intensity


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 15, 2011)

and as always not a damn thang has changed lol



bigcruz said:


> todays grub
> 
> breakfast
> 2 eggs
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> 194 this morn !!!!!!



Yeaaaaaah buddayyyyyyyyy


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 16, 2011)

25 min pre breakfast cardio
pre set program on treadmill


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 16, 2011)

damn 
legs- I was pumped to workout today but as soon as I started doing squats my motivation just died! I just cant get into them

Squat-not including weight of bar
120-5
140-5
150-5 sorta

step ups
10-25
10-25
10-15
10-15
10

hack squat
4 sets of 10 @20lbs

called it quits


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> damn
> legs- I was pumped to workout today but as soon as I started doing squats my motivation just died! I just cant get into them
> 
> Squat-not including weight of bar
> ...



whaaa happen??


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Jugg, I think we needa drop the weight so I can work on my form, im just not comfortable with squats and its do to never have done them consistently till now.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Jugg, I think we needa drop the weight so I can work on my form, im just not comfortable with squats and its do to never have done them consistently till now.



What can do is try a different routine altogether. You've been on this for quite a while now.

Take a look at my routine I am currently doing now. It's Built's masterpiece Baby Got Back. I love this routine a lot. It's my favorite.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> What can do is try a different routine altogether. You've been on this for quite a while now.
> 
> Take a look at my routine I am currently doing now. It's Built's masterpiece Baby Got Back. I love this routine a lot. It's my favorite.



ok sweet ill take a look at it. I would like to stay on the wendler program as I am making gains on everything else.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> ok sweet ill take a look at it. I would like to stay on the wendler program as I am making gains on everything else.



Up to you, friend.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 18, 2011)

off day today, had me a fat burger for dinner ready to get back in the gym tomorrow!!


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Up to you, friend.



did alot of reading on builts program. imma go ahead and give it a run starting tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> did alot of reading on builts program. imma go ahead and give it a run starting tomorrow.


Ok good. 
Do one thing though. Switch to a zercher squat for the time being. I made a ton of gains and they helped me with my back squat when I returned to them.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 19, 2011)

Time to switch it up! took Juggs advise now Im trying out Builts Baby Got BAck routine

if anything doesnt look right, pls help me correct it

194lbs

DB Press 5x5
80-5
90-5
90-5
90-5
85-4

Incline press 3x8
115-8
125-8
125-8

Incline db flye 3x12
20-12
20-12
20-12

Rack Pulls 5x5
315-5
315-5
325-5 felt a small pinch in my back on last rep dropped weight, better safe than sorry
275-5
275-5

cable rows 3x8
100-8
110-8
110-8

Seated Calves 3x10
90-10
90-10
90-10

cardio
20 min HIIT
10 min Low intensity at various inclines

Im thinking of increasing my cardio to 8 sessions a week as opposed to the 4-5 Ive been doing.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2011)

Back could come first, as per Built's protocol. 
Rack Pull weight should be about 10-15lbs lighter. Any particular reason using rack pulls?
The pinch is telling you that your form sucked. 
Seated calf work should be 3x12-20.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Back could come first, as per Built's protocol.
> Rack Pull weight should be about 10-15lbs lighter. Any particular reason using rack pulls?
> The pinch is telling you that your form sucked.
> Seated calf work should be 3x12-20.



no, no reason jugg i just figured id switch it up should I stick to deads instead?
I will make the adjustment on the calf work.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 19, 2011)

second cardio session for today
30 min pre set program on treadmill


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Time to switch it up! took Juggs advise now Im trying out Builts Baby Got BAck routine
> 
> if anything doesnt look right, pls help me correct it
> 
> ...



Just found this thread, nice weight loss thus far.

Do the back first.  Been following this for almost two years now with my own tweaks and its been great.  No matter how much I lift/pull on the day 1 back it doesnt effect my push for chest.  Ive done 595lb rack pulls and backed it up later in the workout with 130lb db presses.  It truly is a work of art.

Since the weights seem a little on the light side for now make sure you are not cheating yourself with straps.  Use those later, down the road.  Get some chalk(juggs loves chalk) and really get that form down especially since you already felt a tweak on day one.  Sounds to me like you may have started off a little heavy.  

When you start getting used to the routine you will start fine tuning it.  I no longer do legs with biceps like day 2 provides.  Legs now get their own day.

Looks good though and I love that you have a goal.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> no, no reason jugg i just figured id switch it up should I stick to deads instead?
> I will make the adjustment on the calf work.



Stay with the rack pulls, but lighten the weight until you find your groove. Dont get over-hasty. Jim Wendler has it right when he says "start too light".


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 20, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Just found this thread, nice weight loss thus far.
> 
> Do the back first.  Been following this for almost two years now with my own tweaks and its been great.  No matter how much I lift/pull on the day 1 back it doesnt effect my push for chest.  Ive done 595lb rack pulls and backed it up later in the workout with 130lb db presses.  It truly is a work of art.
> 
> ...



thanks for stopping by!


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Stay with the rack pulls, but lighten the weight until you find your groove. Dont get over-hasty. Jim Wendler has it right when he says "start too light".



ok jugg will do, Im basically gonna mirror what your doing for the following workouts. One question tho is there a method as to when to up the weight or just when i feel its time to push more?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2011)

Generally, if I can do say, five sets of five reps or whatever scheme I'm using, I'll raise the weight if it's manageable during the course of the exercise-but only on the next time I train. 
However, if it's way too easy and my PRE (perceived rate of exertion) is about a 5 or 6, on a scale of 1 (being asleep) to a 10 (holy shit that's way too much weight) I will raise the weight inside the next set.

Essentially, for safety's sake, wait until the next time you train. But, if you feel like you can go higher during the excerise, go in small increments (i.e, at the most, 5lbs).


----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2011)

Let us know how built's program works for you 

Jugg on ther Zercher video I heard the guy state that he didn't go down very fal  

When I sqaut  I like to go ATF.  I need to get a bar pad again  for the arms


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 20, 2011)

legs 
194lbs

Zercher Squat these were fuckin amazing! did low weight as its my first time doing them but they felt really good.

5x5
105-5
115-5
115-5
115-5
115-5

step ups 3x8
20-8
25-8
25-8

pull through 4x12
@30lbs

Standing Alternating db curl 5x5
35-5
35-5
40-5
40-5
40-5

hammer curls
30-12
30-12
25-12

super set with cable curl
25-20
25-20
25-20

20 min cardio
15 min HIIT
5 min @3.5mph


----------



## suprfast (Nov 20, 2011)

Man this looks a lot better.  Keep it up playa.  Any new pics?

Side note, can I ask what a pull through is?


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 20, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Man this looks a lot better.  Keep it up playa.  Any new pics?
> 
> Side note, can I ask what a pull through is?



its a ham workout, picked it up from jugg tons of videos on youtube. n yep just took some pics today ill be posting still nowhere near where i need to be but def have made progress.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 21, 2011)

25min pre breakfast cardio
pre set program on my treadmill


----------



## gilby1987 (Nov 21, 2011)

Good thread! Great progress! Keep it up


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 21, 2011)

gilby1987 said:


> Good thread! Great progress! Keep it up


 thanks for stopping by


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 21, 2011)

off day, other than my morn cardio. 
todays grub


breakfast

4 slices of bacon
4 large eggs

lunch 
9oz chicken
1oz almonds

preworkout 
1 cup egg whites

post workout 
1 cup egg whites

dinner 
9oz chicken

bedtime
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2tbs peanut butter

macros
fat 148g
carbs 20g
protien 245g
cal 2438


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 22, 2011)

extremely pissed off at myself!! didnt take the time to plan my workout out and i paid for it because other than my shoulder presses this workout sucked ass!!!

Lat Pull Down 5x5
130-5
130-5
140-5
150-5
150-5

cable chins 3x8
120-8
120-8
120-8

DB shoulder press 5x5
60-5
60-5
60-5
60-5
60-10

side laterals 3x8
25-8
30-8
30-8

super with rear laterals
15-8
15-8
15-8

standing calf raises
90-15
110-15
110-15

15 min low impact cardio


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 26, 2011)

todays workout went great. recently got a workout partner so i feel more confident when pushing that higher weight.

deads 5x5
275-5
275-5
285-5
285-5
285-5

dumbbell row 3x8
65-8
70-8
70-8

Dumbbell bench press 5x5
90-5
90-5
95-5
95-5
90-5

incline press 3x8
115-8
125-8
135-8

cable flyes 3x12
35-12
40-12
40-12

Seated Calves 3x15
70-15
70-15
70-15

situps with medicine ball
3 sets of 20

cardio 20min
15 min HIIT


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 26, 2011)

Cruz, what's the weight loss at now?


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Cruz, what's the weight loss at now?



still sitting 194-195


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

man I would love to see me @ 210  LOL


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> man I would love to see me @ 210  LOL



lol


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 27, 2011)

todays workout was ok. kinda left feeling like I could have done more gonna tweek it and come back hard next week.

Zercher Squats 5x5
115-5
135-5
135-5
135-5
135-5

Step Ups 3x8
20-8
25-8
25-8

Glute Ham Raises 3x12
12
12
12

Alternating DB curl 5x5
40-5
40-5
45-5
45-5
40-5

Hammer Curl 3x8
30-8
30-8
30-8

super set with cable curl 3x12
45-12
50-12
50-12

cardio
20 min low intensity.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> still sitting 194-195



How long have you been at that weight and have you done a full 36 hour carb refeed?


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> How long have you been at that weight and have you done a full 36 hour carb refeed?



about 2 weeks now jugg. And no I usually just do the big cheat meal at the end of the week. I may just have to do a cheat weekend this weekend coming up.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2011)

That's my thinking as well. I ran those numbers previously for you. Still have them?


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> That's my thinking as well. I ran those numbers previously for you. Still have them?



yezzir


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

Good. Take a front and back pic to see the difference. Don't get on the scale in 36 hours. You'll shit bricks.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 29, 2011)

Wide Grip Pull Down 5x5
130-5
130-5
130-5
120-5
120-5

Dumbbell Pullover 4x8
30-8
35-8
45-8
45-8

Face Pulls 3x12
40-12
45-12
50-12

Dumbbell military Press 5x5
65-5
65-5
65-5
70-5
70-5

1 arm barbell raise 4x8
45-8
55-8
55-8
60-8

super set with 
standing military press 4x12
50-12
50-12
40-12
20-12

Standing Calves 3x15
90-15
100-15
120-15

20 treadmill work. Dont know why but my cardio has been sucking ass getting tired quick.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> 20 treadmill work. Dont know why but my cardio has been sucking ass getting tired quick.



Most likely you need to reset your leptin levels with a full 36 hour refeed.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 30, 2011)

20 min pre breakfast cardio
preset program on treadmill


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 30, 2011)

todays workout was good

RDL 5x5 (first time to ever do these so weight is low as I was tryna figure them out)
95-5
95-5
115-58
115-5
135-5

zercher good mornings 3x8
85-8
85-8
85-8

leg curls 4x12
50-12
50-12
40-12
30-12

leg extension 3x15
110-15
110-15
110-15

Skull Crushers 5x5 (not including weight of ez curl bar)
70-5
70-5
70-5
60-5
60-5

Tri pulldown 4x12
70-12
80-12
80-12
70-12

cardio 20min
3.5mph @5% incline


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, this is common sense, but, RDLs are great exercises, if your form is on. Be sure to have the best form possible, and increase the weight only when you know it's right. Don't be afraid to really stretch at the shins. I tell my clients ass to the wall behind you. It really stretches out the hammies.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2011)

Get on good mornings too they destroy my hamstrings without having to go anywhere near heavy!


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 4, 2011)

busted my got damn laptop!!first my ipod then this 
faaaak my life twice!!lol heres yesterdays workout.

chest

dumbbell press 5x5
95-5
95-5
95-5
90-5
90-5

incline press 4x8
135-8
135-8
135-8
135-6

Dips BW 
12
12
4 (arms died)

Overhead DB Tri press 5x5
70-5
80-5
85-5
85-5
85-4

Close Grip Bench 3x8
95-8
115-8
115-8

pull downs 3x12
80-12
90-12
90-12

Seated Calves 3x12
90-12
90-12
90-12

cardio
15 min low intensity.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 4, 2011)

Buy a tablet. Better off. I like either new tablets by B&N and Amazon. Getting one of them for my son's college graduation gift.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Buy a tablet. Better off. I like either new tablets by B&N and Amazon. Getting one of them for my son's college graduation gift.



yep exactly what ive been looking into, thanks jugg


----------



## bwrag (Dec 9, 2011)

keep up the hard work big cruz doing good


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 13, 2011)

finally got my compooter up and running will continue my log tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm actually looking to either build one or just by an Alienware. I'm a nasty gamer.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm actually looking to either build one or just by an Alienware. I'm a nasty gamer.



never really got into pc gaming i do love me some 360 tho


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 14, 2011)

*felt good today*

shoulders 
Db press
5 sets of 5 @65lbs

1 arm corner press
65-8
70-8
70-8
70-8 

Superset with standing military press
75-12
75-12
75-12
75-12

Lateral Raises
3 sets of 10 @20lbs

Dumbbell Curls
5 sets of 5 @40lbs

Hammer Curls
3 sets of 10 @25lbs

Standing Calves
200-15
220-15
220-15

Cardio
20 mins steady state on treadmill


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 15, 2011)

*oh boy felt good today*

deads
315-5
315-5
315-5
325-5
325-5

DB Rows
65-8
70-8
70-8
70-8

Lat pull downs
150-5
160-5
160-5
160-5
160-5

DB pullover
50-8
50-8
50-8

face pull
90-12
100-12
100-12

eagle spread situps
20
20
15

15 min treadmill work
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-15 @6mph for 60 sec thn @3mph for 30sec


----------



## davegmb (Dec 16, 2011)

Strong deads! How do you pull, conventional, sumo or trap bar deads?


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Strong deads! How do you pull, conventional, sumo or trap bar deads?



i use a mixed grip


----------



## jagbender (Dec 16, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> deads
> 315-5
> 315-5
> 315-5
> ...


 
Looks like you DID feel good!  NICE workout!


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Looks like you DID feel good!  NICE workout!



thank you sir, lower back pumps are crazy


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 18, 2011)

*great workout*

chest

db press
105-5 PR 
105-5
100-5
100-5
100-2

Incline press
145-8
145-8
145-8
135-8

Dips BW
12
12
9

Overhead db tri press
5 sets of 5@85lbs

tri pull downs
60-12
50-12
50-12
50-12

seated Calves
130-15
130-15
130-15

no cardio gonna try and get some in later today.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 20, 2011)

shoulders 
203lbs

DB Press
70-5 PR
70-5
70-5
65-5
65-5

1 arm corner press
70-8
70-8
72.5-8
72.5-8

superset 
Standing Military press
80-12
80-12
80-12
80-12

Lateral Raise
20-10
20-10
20-10

Shoulders were fried 

DB Curl
5 sets of 5 @30lbs

Hammer Curls
3 sets of 12 @25lbs

Standing Calves
230-15
230-15
230-15

no cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2011)

AWESOME job Cruz. Keep it up!


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> AWESOME job Cruz. Keep it up!


 thanks jugg


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 21, 2011)

*felt tired today*

Felt really tired today but still managed to muscle out a decent workout.

200lbs

Deads
315-5
315-5
315-5
315-5
315-3

Db Rows
70-8
70-8
70-8

Lat Pulldowns
160-5
160-5
160-5
165-5
165-5

Pullovers
45-8
45-8
45-8

Facepulls
90-12
90-12
90-12

Weighted sit ups
25-15
25-15
25-15


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

I keep reading this journal and want to go lift!  I am taking off a couple of weeks and letting this 50 Y/O body recoop.  Hitting the cardio daily though.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I keep reading this journal and want to go lift! I am taking off a couple of weeks and letting this 50 Y/O body recoop. Hitting the cardio daily though.


 lol Ive been slacking on my cardio bad i need to get on that


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 23, 2011)

*strength was off today*

not sure why but i just wasnt on top of my game today. Im thinkin it was more mental than anything due to the holidays i had to switch my days around idk.

200lbs
Chest

Db press
105-5
105-3
90-5
90-5
90-5

incline press
135-8
135-8
135-8

Dips
10
10
10

Tri pulldowns
50-12
60-12
60-12

seated calves
140-12
140-12
140-12

30 min treadmill work
min 1-3 @3mph
min 3-27 @6mph for 60 sec then @3mph for 30 sec and repeat
min 27-30 @3mph


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 24, 2011)

200lbs
legs

back squat
5 sets of 5 @135lbs

leg press
360-8
380-8
380-8

step ups
3 sets of 12 @20lbs

RDL's
5 sets of 5 @115lbs

leg curls
60-10
60-10
50-10

leg extension
120-15
120-15
120-15

eagle spread sit up with 10lb medicine ball at chest
20
15
15

20 min treadmill work
@3.5 mph @4%incline


decided to attach a progress pic


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 26, 2011)

204
shoulders

DB Press
70-5
70-5
70-5
65-5
65-5

1 arm corner press
72.5-8
72.5-8
72.5-8

Superset with standing military press
85-12
85-12
75-12

Shrugs
185-10
205-10
205-10

DB Curl
40-5
40-5
35-5
35-5
35-5

Hammer Curl
25-8
25-8
25-8

superset with cable curl
60-12
50-12
50-12

standing calve raise
230-15
230-15
230-15

Cardio was only able to do 10 min. shin splits were killing me.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 27, 2011)

Im thinking for this next week im gonna deload. This past week i didnt see much strenght gains plus i feel my body needs it. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 27, 2011)

*good workout*

well the whole deload idea went out the window as soon as i stepped in the gym

202lbs

BAck

Deads
325-5
325-5
325-5
325-5
295-5

DB rows
70-8
70-8
70-8

wide grip pull downs
120-10
130-10
130-10

Cable rows
100-8
120-8
130-8

facepulls
50-12
60-12
60-12

weighted situps
35-15
40-15
40-15

Cardio. 10min treadmill work. shin splits are killing me any ideas on how to combat that?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 28, 2011)

Progress looking good, bro!

I agree, deloading sucks but it does work.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

The smell of heavy steel will do that to ya!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

have you tried a recumbent bike instead of the treadmill?  i never get shin spints on my bike.


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 7, 2012)

*owned this bitch today*

db press
105-5
105-5
100-5
100-3
95-5

Weighed dips
25-8
25-8
25-7

incline flyes
25-12
25-12
25-12
30-12

Overhead tri press
80-8
85-8
85-8

close grip press
115-10
115-10
115-10

Standing Calves raise
200-15
200-15
200-15

Cardio
30 min @3.5mph @3.5% incline


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2012)

hey Cruz, you might want to check your shoes first. If they're more than 6 months old, you may need to replace them. I get shin splints all the time, but when I changed over to flat sole (think they call it minimalist) from New Balance, my shin splints disappeared. 
I wouldn't say they're completely gone, but it takes longer to activate thus enabling me to run for sprints quite easily.


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 8, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> hey Cruz, you might want to check your shoes first. If they're more than 6 months old, you may need to replace them. I get shin splints all the time, but when I changed over to flat sole (think they call it minimalist) from New Balance, my shin splints disappeared.
> I wouldn't say they're completely gone, but it takes longer to activate thus enabling me to run for sprints quite easily.



really?? I would have never thought it could be the shoes. I need new shoes lol


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 8, 2012)

jagbender said:


> have you tried a recumbent bike instead of the treadmill?  i never get shin spints on my bike.



yep, Ive been using the tread till the shin splits kick in then I jump on the bike to finish off seems to work good


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 8, 2012)

legs

squat
185-5
185-5
185-5
205-5
205-5

Leg Press
410-8
410-6
380-10

step ups
20-12
25-12
30-12

Leg curls
60-12
60-12
60-12

Leg ext
130-15
130-15
130-15

eagle spread sit ups with plate on chest
20-20
20-15
20-12

cardio.
30 min treadmill work
@3.5mph @4% incline

great workout overall


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 10, 2012)

*1-10-2012*

200lbs

BK
4 EGGS
4 SLICES OF BACON

10AM
1oz of almonds

1pm
6oz chicken

3pm
6oz chicken

Workout
Today I was annoyed as fuck with all the fucking tards that go to my gym but still managed to pull a goodie

shoulders
db press
75-5
75-4
70-5
70-5
70-5

Lateral Raise
20-8
20-8
20-8

superset with 
standing military press

95-12
85-12
85-8

Shrugs
3 sets of 275 for 8

Db Curl
35-8
35-8
35-8

Hammer curl
25-10
25-10
25-10

superset with
cable curl
50-12
60-12
60-12

cardio
30 min @3.5mph @4%incline

post workout
2 cups egg whites

dinner 
6oz chicken
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 tbs pb


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2012)

Hows the shins?


----------



## bwrag (Jan 11, 2012)

doing great cruz keep up good work


----------



## nugget13 (Jan 11, 2012)

you really need to bring your lats and traps up

aside from that you're making good progress


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 11, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Hows the shins?



switched the shoes rockin some j's now lol finally got to get some cardio in. Thanks jugg


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 11, 2012)

nugget13 said:


> you really need to bring your lats and traps up
> 
> aside from that you're making good progress



I agree with you 100% workin on it. thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 11, 2012)

bwrag said:


> doing great cruz keep up good work



thank u sir


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 11, 2012)

1-11-2012

198 lbs
bk
4eggs
4 slices of bacon

10 am
1 oz almonds

1pm
6 oz chicken

3pm
6 oz chicken

Workout: I really though the new years resolution foo's would have given up that dream by now.....gym was packed

Deads
335-5 PR
335-5
335-5
335-5
315-5

DB Rows
75-8
75-8
75-8

Pulldowns
160-7
160-7
160-6

Cable Rows
130-10
140-10
140-8

FAce Pulls
60-15
70-15
80-12

Weighted sit ups
50-15
50-15
50-15

cardio
20 min treadmill work

Post workout
2 cups egg whites

Dinner
6 oz chicken
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 tbs pb


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL on New years Foos  

Congrats on yet another PR


----------



## bigcruz (Jan 12, 2012)

jagbender said:


> LOL on New years Foos
> 
> Congrats on yet another PR



thank you sir


----------



## bigcruz (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey all, damn what can I say I faaked up bad and really fell off here lol Imma kick this beeotch back in gear..damn i missed IM


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome back... I also want to start competing.
Good luck on your progress.


----------



## bwrag (Mar 1, 2012)

good luck. youll get back on pace in no time. glad your back


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey BC nice to see you back! Let's get to work!!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 9, 2015)

8-9-2015

What up IM! Been a while. Today I woke up and said to myself, I'm overweight, lazy, and always tired. I am not setting a good example for my children so it's time to kick this back into gear. Any encouragement and accountability from you guys would be greatly appreciated!!

219lb

Db presses
65-8
65-8
65-8
70-5
70-5

Incline press

115-7
105-8
105-8
105-8

Db flyes 
25-12
25-10
25-10

Standing tri press
55-10
55-10
55-10

Cardio
3-2min rounds on the heavy bag



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 11, 2015)

8-11-15
219lb

Deadlifts

225-8
225-8
225-8
255-6
255-6

Db rows

40-12
40-12
40-12
40-12

Pull downs
70-12
70-12
70-12
70-12

Face pulls
30-12
30-12
30-12
30-12

Pooped!!! Boy I am out of shape!!



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 12, 2015)

8-12-15
219lbs

Shoulder press
75-8
75-8
75-8
95-5
95-5

1 arm barbell press

45-10
55-10
55-10
55-10

Lateral raises

10-12
10-12
10-12

Superset with standing shoulder press

65-8
65-7
65-7

Uprights

45-12
45-12
45-12





Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 13, 2015)

Increase physical activity, be far away from gear


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 13, 2015)

More sets, less attention to poundages


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2021)

Man it’s been years, anyone still around? Looks to be pretty quiet on the online journals. Where did everyone go?


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 2, 2021)

Still a few kicking around.


----------

